# Fireball



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

One of our Chama participants attempted to disconnect his stove from a 3-way T-fitting whilst the blaster was roaring the dish water. This was after a night of copious Fireball consumption. A couple of Betty's had to manually steer him into his tent he was so lit. The resultant explosion included a 10' diameter fireball. The 5# tank burned for about 10 minutes with a 6' diameter fire ball. He has a new knick name. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey Dum ass?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Toast


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fire Marshall Bill


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Always wondered how that would go. Tell Fireball thanks for conducting that experiment for all of us.


----------



## munnnk (Feb 7, 2015)

Thankfully, no one exploded and nothing got burned down. A learning experience for all of us... Pro tip: After several buckets of water, the wet fire blanket and double buckets of water finally put it out.


----------



## Lt Col Pinkerton (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for not burning down the run or the campsite... Keep "children" under supervision.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

On an unrelated note, I'm trying to replace the hose and regulator for my Woodland Power stove. I haven't received a reply from the company. The regulator is manufactured by Marshall Gas Controls inc. I can read where it says "model" but the number is not clear. I've tried searching but want to be sure I order the correct one. Maybe someone on here who was one can read their model number or is just knowledgeable about these things. I need to get it ordered and send a bill out to "Fireball".
















"I suppose it was really just a matter of being a little offhand about things" - Syd Barrett


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

You learn something new everyday. Thanks Fireball... I somehow feel smarter today.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that is difficult to read. Stamped 550 ?350? Then a raised 2.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Google tells me probably a 350

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

360


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine clearly says 350


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Randaddy said:


> Mine clearly says 350


I got mine last year, maybe they switched?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I got mine in 2012


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

seantana said:


> I got mine last year, maybe they switched?


I bought mine in 2009


----------



## ICUNAKEDRN (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it was a learning experience! Oddly enough there was a check valve on the "tee fitting" that was hooked to my propane tank that the blaster stove was screwed into. I thought there was a check valve on my side but....there wasn't. Had I unscrewed the blaster nothing would have happened! As a good friend said...always turn the tank off before you mess with anything. Glad I didn't burn down New Mexico!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't know squat about valves ..never tried Fireball,but a few things are clear

Being shitfaced and fire is a volatile mix for good and often bad

Fire Marshall Bill was far and away Jim Carey's funniest bit 

anyone who quotes Syd Barrett has got to be right


----------

